# Stance - Duck / Forward



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

not really.. forward stances are good for your back knee if anything... I ride duck, doesn't really help the argument... but I just kind of learned that way... so I mean... forward = aggressive carving... free riding... ducked = freestyle, park.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I ride a symetrical ducked stance. Even when I was beginning because I knew I was going to learn to ride switch really well at some point.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Forward Stance for carving(I don't really do this anymore, but if jump on a carver board I would be)
Duck stance forward for regular allmountain directional board is +18, -12
Duck stance even for park board twin, 15+, -15.


----------



## gravityhomer (Apr 8, 2008)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Forward Stance for carving(I don't really do this anymore, but if jump on a carver board I would be)
> Duck stance forward for regular allmountain directional board is +18, -12
> Duck stance even for park board twin, 15+, -15.


Hey gjsnowboarder, don't mean to thread jack, but on your all mountain directional board to you center the bindings? or go with the recommended setback?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Since the sidecut radius is setback on a dierectional board I keep my bindings set to the boards reference points(recommend setback) So that I am centered for the sidecut. There is a little movement adjustment to how quickly you can get into a turn when riding a directional board switch, but I prefered to learn switch on a board in stance I would normally ride it. I do know some people that will decide to learn if regular to ride goofy and will do a full binding readjustment.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

For the most part I stay with both feet positive. About the best I can get is my back leg at -9 any further beyond that and I wreck my knee after a couple runs. Run my back leg at 6 or 9 degrees positive 80% of the time.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've been wondering about current angles as well since they've been showing some of the riders angles on xgames. I remember over 10 years ago in an issue of TWS showing the pros angles. Some were duck and some freestylers weren't as ducked. The rear would probably be around -6 or -9 degrees. And some had some pretty extreme riding widths as well. Not sure how the current setup is for most riders now. Then again binding and boot tech has changed a lot from then so that might be a factor as well.


----------

